# Hearthstone Heritage pics up



## drbond (Jan 18, 2007)

Just uploaded the stove pics to
http://community.webshots.com/user/dave1958007
There are some when we just lifted this heavy monster up on the hearth, and some of it burning.

Bondo©


----------



## scfa99 (Jan 18, 2007)

Bondo,

Absolutely beautiful, love how the hertiage looks.  How heavy is that puppy?


----------



## Harley (Jan 18, 2007)

Very nice looking, Bondo!!

Just a suggestion... maybe get some additional floor protection in front of the stove.

By the way (pic 7/10).  I didn't realize Hearthstone had a cat model in their lineup   :lol: 

SCFA... 475#, and they feel every bit of it!!


----------



## Gunner (Jan 18, 2007)

NICE Stove,

you will be replacing that cat quite often!


----------



## drbond (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments, and we did get a hearth rug for the front of it.  As for the cat, they don't quite burn as well as the oak, but when you are in a pinch, they work !!

As for the weight, I believe it was around 500 or so, we did it with 4 people and a dolly.  Works just great, and we really love the way it looks, and that is what we were going by, due to where it sits.  They are a piece of art, that heats!

Bondo©


----------



## MrGriz (Jan 18, 2007)

Great looking set up!


----------



## bruce56bb (Jan 18, 2007)

awesome bond! but my favorite pics are of the old binder farm truck.


----------



## drbond (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Bruce.  That baby does all my log pullin out of the woods.  Chains on all fours, never goes out of 4L.  Just a little 4 cyl in her, but she pulls like a tank and you just can kill them!  Good plowing vehicle too, that is if it ever snows here


----------



## kevinmoelk (Jan 18, 2007)

Beautiful stove drbond.  

I see your Scout is a rallye.  Doesn't look too bad for a PA rig.  Typical rear quarter rot, springs a little flat, but not bad.  Any thoughts on fixing the old girl up?

-Kevin


----------



## Roospike (Jan 18, 2007)

****************** *FIRE!!************************

New Toy! Hoohooo. 

Very nice , at'll keep ya warm this winter.


----------



## tutu_sue (Jan 18, 2007)

A perfect match for your charming home!  You couldn't have done any better.


----------



## wingnut (Jan 18, 2007)

That is really a nice looking setup you have. You should be proud and warm! I did see a cat inside the stove in on picture and the next pic the stove is burning, I had no idea the cats burned that good! (I kid I Kid)


----------



## drbond (Jan 19, 2007)

wrench, on the Scout, I don't want to fix her up.  Drove her on the road for quite a while, now she's my farm work horse!  The 64 F100 is my fix up truck.

Thanks for all the comments, we do love the stove.

Bondo©


----------



## ourhouse (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice looking stove, I think elk might have something to say about it though


----------



## DriftWood (Jan 20, 2007)

Looking at the fount of the hearth you have under your stove how far is it to the fount of stoves glass to the fount edge of your hearth? I have had coals falling out on to mine that would be on your wood floor. Was your instilation inspected?

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2342606080075701643qJDzNt


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jan 20, 2007)

Were not busting you chops DrBond, but a rug will not take care of that. Pryophoric carbonization can and will burn your house down. You can google it if you want more info. Not only does the hearth need to be 16" in front, it needs to be a 2.4 r value to protect the floor.


----------



## DonCT (Jan 20, 2007)

MSG, are you sure it's 2.4r. I thought the manual called for 1.2

And drbond, you can get hearth extentions, which I believe will meet your needs


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jan 20, 2007)

correct, i was thinking about the homestead. Thanks


----------



## drbond (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.  The stove was approved by our township, they just asked what model stove, and what was installed on.  We already have the hearth rug in the front, and we are thinking about the hearth extensions too.  We mostly do all the loading from the side, that is why the stove is set on the hearth the way it is.  The only time I open the front door is to clean out the ashes, and the stove is off and cool then.

Bondo©


----------



## Mo Heat (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice stove Bondo.

It's always hard to tell from photos, but the clearances look a bit close between the doorway trim and both the stove and the pipe. Is that single wall pipe? Are those clearances kosher with the manual? If not, there are heat shields you can add, I think.

If it meets the clearance specs, let us know and we'll quit bothering you, otherwise, you'll never hear the end of us bee-atching about it.


----------

